# ID HELP!!!!!



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I've seen alot of lizards, but nothing that has ever looked like this. Any ideas? It was about 8 inches long!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'm no expert, but looks like a green lizard to me.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Green Anole (sp) mabey???


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

No, not an anole, way to big, and yes definately a lizard thats green but what kind?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The one that's in those GEICO commercials?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It looks like a species of Anole...not all Anoles are those tiny guys you see in Petco.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

cuban knight anole. Anolis equestris.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Are you in Florida by any chance?

http://wld.fwc.state.fl.us/critters/exotic...ts.asp?SPPNO=20


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

beat ya to it!


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yea im in florida, there are tons of iguanas where i saw this guy, i wanted to catch him but he looked like a hard ass so i ignored him and caught some baby iguanas instead, because i never saw one before.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

rbp75 said:


> cuban knight anole. Anolis equestris.
> [snapback]1181049[/snapback]​


thats what I was thinking


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Send me one of those iguanas


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> cuban knight anole. Anolis equestris.
> [snapback]1181049[/snapback]​


Thats my guess


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Send me one of those iguanas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres plenty here, I'll send you one of those mean ass lookin 5 footers! Hows this guy? I dont know what the hell they can eat over here besides eachother, theres a bunch of cocanut trees, but if theyre eating those they are mutants. But to the anoles, how are they as far aas behavior?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

holy sh*t^^ how old do u think that is


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I wish i had wild lizards like that around here. The only wild animals i have are rabits.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yea i didnt even know that they were by me untill my gf saw them, theres hundreds!!!!!!!!!! its awsome.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

I've heard that Cuban Knight Anoles can pack a bad bite and are sorta aggressive. Not you run-of-the-mill anole.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> I wish i had wild lizards like that around here. The only wild animals i have are rabits.
> [snapback]1188119[/snapback]​


no sh*t. people have hawks flying around this guy is catching tons of wild lizards and what animals does the midwest have rabbits maybe a racoon, a squirell (bad kind)


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

they have a pretty pouch thing, never seen one that big though, i knew the cubans got bigger but thats huge


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

When I saw it I got really close he didnt even care, I wanted to catch him but it looked like an iguana and an aligator mated and made some freakin weird thing, thanks for the help though guys I read about some guy getting bit and he was bleeding!!!! So next time I see one I'll have to catch it and I wont be surprised when it rips my skin off


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Mike122019 said:


> When I saw it I got really close he didnt even care, I wanted to catch him but it looked like an iguana and an aligator mated and made some freakin weird thing, thanks for the help though guys I read about some guy getting bit and he was bleeding!!!! So next time I see one I'll have to catch it and I wont be surprised when it rips my skin off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure to post pics when you get bit so I can laugh at you.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

> wish i had wild lizards like that around here. The only wild animals i have are rabits.


you guys have some great fishing....and you have bluegills in your lakes, those are pretty cool....damn, thats all I can think of.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> I'm no expert, but looks like a green lizard to me.
> [snapback]1180978[/snapback]​


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

ya, the MW definiatly blows....bluegills suck, i feed em to my p's








-thats a bad ass lizard


----------

